# I want you to go



## jmt356

I want you to go
Suggestions:
أريدُ أنْ تذهب
This is how I learned it.
أريدُكَ أنْ تذهب
This is how I have heard it by a native speaker.


----------



## analeeh

I think both of those are OK.


----------



## elroy

But the second one is much more common.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

See also this : *أُريدُهُ أَنْ يَرْحَلَ / أُريدُ أَنْ يَرْحَلَ*


----------



## Stinky120

أريد منك أن ترحل
is even more colloquial.


----------



## Matat

I don't see how أريدُكَ أنْ تذهب would work from a grammatical standpoint. In order for this to work, it would mean that either 1) أراد is a doubly-transitive verb or 2) that there is an omitted preposition on the masdari أنْ that could work in the sentence.
1) Unless I'm mistaken, I don't think that أراد can ever be doubly transitive.
2) I don't see what preposition could be added to أن which would make the sentence work. If, for example, we add بـِ, and made the sentence أريدك بأن تذهب, then this would be equivalent to the sentence أريدك بذهابك, which means something different than what we're trying to say.


----------



## bearded

jmt356 said:


> أريدُكَ أنْ تذهب


Is it tadhhab*a *(subjunctive mood) in this sentence, after 'an?


----------



## analeeh

Yes - _2an_ almost always triggers subjunctive (except a couple of rare cases when it can be followed by the past).


----------



## jmt356

Does anyone have an answer to Matat? Is اريدك ان تذهب grammatically correct?


----------



## apricots

I've seen أريدك أن تذهب in movie subtitles before.


----------



## Matat

apricots said:


> I've seen أريدك أن تذهب in movie subtitles before.



It's certainly common, but the question is whether or not it is grammatically correct. I don't think it is. However, I don't see any problems with saying: أريد منك أن تذهب.


----------



## king007

originally you'd say: أريد منك أن تذهب
but you can combine the two first words into: أريدك and it sounds much more better in this case while still being correct.
أريد أن تذهب is not used at all by native speakers even though it's grammatically correct and if you say it you'll sound weird.

but in this sentence for example: i ask you to go=أطلب منك أن تذهب you can't combine the two words
I'm not certain why the combination doesn't work here but I'm certain that it's not correct.


----------



## Matat

king007 said:


> originally you'd say: أريد منك أن تذهب
> *but you can combine the two first words into:* أريدك and it sounds much more better in this case while still being correct.



I've never heard of this before. Do you have a source for this?


----------



## king007

sadly no i don't, but it is used and I've heard or read it more times than i can count.
It even exists in ancient texts.
But it doesn't always apply, I don't know why or exactly when, but my native arabic taste (  ) alerts me when it's not properly used.


----------



## Matat

Hmm, that's interesting, but I don't think that's correct. Do you know what this grammatical aspect is called (باب الـ؟؟؟)? I don't recall ever learning it myself. In my experience, there are many common mistakes which occur in Fus7a in modern times, so I think it might be more in the realm of a common mistake than it is a grammatically-acceptable sentence.


----------



## king007

Fair enough. I'll ask around in an Arabic forum and then come back to you.


----------



## king007

Matat said:


> Hmm, that's interesting, but I don't think that's correct. Do you know what this grammatical aspect is called (باب الـ؟؟؟)? I don't recall ever learning it myself. In my experience, there are many common mistakes which occur in Fus7a in modern times, so I think it might be more in the realm of a common mistake than it is a grammatically-acceptable sentence.



ok I asked around and I got this answer so far:

---------------
اتصلت بأحد الأصدقاء من ذوي المعرفة فقال:
تركيبيا: أريدك أن ترحل>>>خطأ
و الأسلم هو كما قلتَ: أريد منك أن ترحل
فعل أراد هو فعل متعدّي إلى مفعول واحد, و هنا يجب علينا إضافة حرف جرّ حتّي يتعدّى إلى المفعول الثّاني.
---------------

It seems you were right after all haha


----------



## Matat

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Abu Talha

I found this narration:


> حَدَّثَنَا عُمَرُ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبِي، حَدَّثَنَا الأَعْمَشُ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، قَالَ قَدِمَ أَصْحَابُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عَلَى أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ فَطَلَبَهُمْ فَوَجَدَهُمْ فَقَالَ أَيُّكُمْ يَقْرَأُ عَلَى قِرَاءَةِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ كُلُّنَا‏.‏ قَالَ فَأَيُّكُمْ يَحْفَظُ وَأَشَارُوا إِلَى عَلْقَمَةَ‏.‏ قَالَ كَيْفَ سَمِعْتَهُ يَقْرَأُ ‏{‏وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَى‏}‏‏.‏ قَالَ عَلْقَمَةُ ‏{‏وَالذَّكَرِ وَالأُنْثَى‏}‏‏.‏ قَالَ أَشْهَدُ أَنِّي سَمِعْتُ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقْرَأُ هَكَذَا، وَهَؤُلاَءِ* يُرِيدُونِي عَلَى أَنْ أَقْرَأَ* ‏{‏وَمَا خَلَقَ الذَّكَرَ وَالأُنْثَى‏}‏ وَاللَّهِ لاَ أُتَابِعُهُمْ‏.‏


Sahih al-Bukhari 4944 - Prophetic Commentary on the Qur'an (Tafseer of the Prophet (pbuh)) - كتاب التفسير  - Sunnah.com - Sayings and Teachings of Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم)

I'm thinking this validates أريدُك على أن تذهب. Thoughts?


----------



## Romeel

Abu Talha said:


> I found this narration:
> 
> Sahih al-Bukhari 4944 - Prophetic Commentary on the Qur'an (Tafseer of the Prophet (pbuh)) - كتاب التفسير  - Sunnah.com - Sayings and Teachings of Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم)
> 
> I'm thinking this validates أريدُك على أن تذهب. Thoughts?


*يُرِيدُونِي عَلَى أَنْ أَقْرَأَ* 
*أريدُك على أن تذهب*

I don't think this is an accurate analogy


----------



## Mahaodeh

Romeel said:


> *يُرِيدُونِي عَلَى أَنْ أَقْرَأَ
> أريدُك على أن تذهب*
> 
> I don't think this is an accurate analogy


The analogy seems identical (on the surface), I don’t understand how you came to this conclusion.

الياء ضمير متصل في محل نصب مفعول به، والكاف ضمير متصل في محل نصب مفعول به.
أقرأ فعل مضارع وتذهب فعل مضارع.
كون الأول بصيغة المتكلم والثاني بصيغة المخاطب لا يؤثر على الإعراب حسب علمي



Abu Talha said:


> I'm thinking this validates أريدُك على أن تذهب. Thoughts?


My point before was that I don’t see his point. Having said that, I agree with him for a different reason.

I don’t think the meaning is identical in this case. يريدوني على أن أقرأ means يريدوني على قراءة, that is, they want me to subscribe to the reading of … etc.

Similarly, أريدك على أن تذهب would mean أريدك على ذهاب, which in turn “should” mean I want you to subscribe to the going of ????, but of course it doesn’t, and not only because that’s not the intended meaning.

At least this is how I understand it.


----------



## Abu Talha

Mahaodeh said:


> I don’t think the meaning is identical in this case. يريدوني على أن أقرأ means يريدوني على قراءة, that is, they want me to subscribe to the reading of … etc.
> 
> Similarly, أريدك على أن تذهب would mean أريدك على ذهاب, which in turn “should” mean I want you to subscribe to the going of ????, but of course it doesn’t, and not only because that’s not the intended meaning.
> 
> At least this is how I understand it.


Thanks for the explanation. It makes sense to me.


----------



## Romeel

ليس المشكلة في الإعراب إنما في الاستخدام! Usage problem

*يُرِيدُونِي عَلَى *(يفهم منه أنهم يجبرونه على شيء/ This means that they are forcing him to do something) هذا ممكن استخدامه مع أني لم أسمع بهذا الإسلوب من قبل

*أريدُك على * (يفهم منه أن المتكلم يريد أن يجبر المخاطب على شيء/ It is understood from this that the speaker wants to force the addressee to do something)

*أريدك أن* أو *أريد منك أن* (أفضل وأصوب / The best and most correct)


----------



## Ali Smith

What about أريد ذِهَابَكَ or ذَهَابَكَ? Do they work too?


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ali Smith said:


> What about أريد ذِهَابَكَ or ذَهَابَكَ? Do they work too?


I think the earlier post already established that this is correct. It’s the same as أريد أن تذهب.

The problem is with the common but incorrect أريدك


----------



## Romeel

Mahaodeh said:


> The problem is with the common but incorrect أريدك




أني *أريدك *للدنيا وعاجلها ... ولا *أريدك *يوم الدين للدين

أبو العتاهية


----------



## analeeh

Romeel said:


> أني *أريدك *للدنيا وعاجلها ... ولا *أريدك *يوم الدين للدين
> 
> أبو العتاهية


The objection is to أريدك أن تذهب

Because the object (مفعول به) of أريد should already be أن تذهب

You can't say: هل تحبه أن يكون معك

Can you?

That's the objection. Your case is different - there's no أن clause.

But obviously أريدك أن تذهب is the most common way to say it, to the extent that native speakers will sometimes correct أريد أن تذهب.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Romeel said:


> ليس المشكلة في الإعراب إنما في الاستخدام! Usage problem


رأيتك قد جعلت أجزاء الكلام بالأحمر فظننت أنك تقصد النحو.

أنا معك في أن المشكلة في المعنى.


----------



## Romeel

analeeh said:


> The objection is to أريدك أن تذهب
> 
> Because the object (مفعول به) of أريد should already be أن تذهب
> 
> You can't say: هل تحبه أن يكون معك
> 
> Can you?
> 
> That's the objection. Your case is different - there's no أن clause.
> 
> But obviously أريدك أن تذهب is the most common way to say it, to the extent that native speakers will sometimes correct أريد أن تذهب.


حَدَّثَنَا سَهْلُ بْنُ حَمَّادٍ أَبُو عَتَّابٍ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا يُونُسُ، عَنْ أَبِي يَعْفُورٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا، أَنَّ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ دَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ عَلَى صَدْرِ فِرَاشِهِ، وَرَحَّبَ بِأَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَوَضَعَ يَدَهُ فِي الطَّعَامِ فَلَقِمَ لُقْمَةً وَقَالَ: بِسْمِ اللَّهِ، ثُمَّ ثَنَّى فَقَالَ: إِنِّي لَأَجِدُ طَعْمَ دَسَمٍ مَا هُوَ بِدَسَمِ لَحْمٍ قَالَ: يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، طَلَبْتُ السَّمِينَ مِنَ اللَّحْمِ فَوَجَدْتُهُ غَالِيًا، *وَكُنْتُ أُحِبُّهُ أَنْ يَتَوَازَى* أَهْلُ بَيْتِي عَظْمًا عَظْمًا، فَاشْتَرَيَتْ بِدِرْهَمٍ مِنْ يَهُودِيٍّ وَحَمَلْتُ عَلَيْهِ بِدِرْهَمٍ سَمْنًا فَقَالَ عُمَرُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ: مَا اجْتَمَعَا عِنْدَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَّا تَصَدَّقَ بِأَحَدِهِمَا وَأَكَلَ الْآخَرَ فَقَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ: يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، فَوَاللَّهِ لَا يَجْتَمِعَانِ عِنْدِي إِلَّا تَصَدَّقْتُ بِأَحَدِهِمَا وَأَكَلْتُ الْآخَرَ قَالَ: مَا أَنَا بِالَّذِي أَعُودُ فِيهِ "

وقال جميل بثينة
وقالوا: يا جميل أتى أخوها ... فقلت: أتى الحبيب أخو الحبيب
*أحبك أنْ سكنت* جبال حسمى ... *وأنْ ناسبت* بثنة من قريب

يوجد فرق بين أن نقول خطأ (كما قالت مها) وبين أن نقول ليس مطابقا لقواعد الفصيح


----------



## Mahaodeh

Romeel said:


> يوجد فرق بين أن نقول خطأ (كما قالت مها) وبين أن نقول ليس مطابقا لقواعد الفصيح


حقا؟ ألم توضع القواعد لنعرف الصحيح من الخطأ؟ لو كانت مخالفتها ليست خطأ فما فائدتها إذا؟ كلٌ يقول ما يريد كما يريد ولا يوجد خطأ ولا صحيح!


----------



## Romeel

نعم لابد من القواعد لكن يوجد الصحيح ويوجد الفصيح ويوجد من يشذ عن القواعد لكنه صحيح فصيح. القواعد عملت لضبط الكلام العربي لكنها لا تستطيع ضبط 100 بالمئة من كلام العرب. فلا أعتقد أن نقول خطأ بل نلطف الكلام قليلا!!!
من يستطيع أن يقول خطأ فقط المجمعات الغوية

Yes, the linguistic rules are a must but there is also صحيح and there is a فصيح and there is one who is contrary to the rules, but it is فصيح صحيح . Rules worked to adjust the Arabic speech but they can not adjust 100 percent of the words of the Arabs. I do not think we should say Wrong, but we say light words like I do not think it is right ect !!!
Who can say "Wrong " only a linguistic complex


----------



## Mahaodeh

Romeel said:


> نعم لابد من القواعد لكن يوجد الصحيح ويوجد الفصيح ويوجد من يشذ عن القواعد لكنه صحيح فصيح.


هذا ليس من الشواذ. أريد فعل يتعدّى بمفعول واحد، فإن أردت إضافة مفعول ثان فلا يصحّ ذلك بلا حرف جرّ يُتعدّى به. 

أنظر إليه من ناحية أخرى، هل قولك: *أريدك ذهابك* صحيح؟


----------

